# Chai latte



## shabana19 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi all

anyone recomed and good chair latte am spending £3 every morning at my local coffee shop

cheaper to make my own

thanks in advance


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

Asda has it for sale.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Buy some good chai, I've used the tea pigs stuff before let it steep in a little bit off water, maybe 6Oml

flill with steamed milk, if you have coffee machine, cinnamon on top job done


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use the 'Drink Me' stuff in tins, they do different ones (the light version isn't as nice though). We get the spiced and the vanilla versions. You're supposed to add half water, half milk but I like to steam some on the Classic and just use that.


----------



## DeloresSteele (Jul 31, 2015)

I prefer to drink white tea because it offers show many health benefits. It can reduce blood sugar levels, helping to prevent or alleviate diabetes symptoms.


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Watching this thread ;-)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I use a bog standard tea bag or 2, boiled in a small milk saucepan. Then throw in a cinnamon stick, cardamom, cloves and stuff. Or at a pinch I maybe add s bit of "chai masala" (spice mix for tea). Tip in a bit of evaporated milk (or ordinary milk) and boil it up a bit longer until the spice flavour permeates the drink. It's not 'refined', but the 'stewed' taste of it is reminiscent of the chai served by chai wallah in India (so I am reliably informed by someone who has experience).

I do not claim any health benefits for it!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I use the "Drink Me" spiced stuff also, I mix some powder with a little water and mix to a paste, and then pour through steamed milk.

seems to get very food feedback from customers, including some who seem to be real chai connoisseurs haha.


----------



## Foussongin (Nov 19, 2015)

It's hard to get good chai...







And hard to make one - I preffer buy at local coffe house


----------



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll vouch for the "drink me" range at Asda, it's pretty good, very creamy and spicy







It's still one of my favorite Chai's


----------



## saj_87 (Jul 4, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> I use a bog standard tea bag or 2, boiled in a small milk saucepan. Then throw in a cinnamon stick, cardamom, cloves and stuff. Or at a pinch I maybe add s bit of "chai masala" (spice mix for tea). Tip in a bit of evaporated milk (or ordinary milk) and boil it up a bit longer until the spice flavour permeates the drink. It's not 'refined', but the 'stewed' taste of it is reminiscent of the chai served by chai wallah in India (so I am reliably informed by someone who has experience).
> 
> I do not claim any health benefits for it!


Ohh thanks! I must try this!!


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Prana Chai is nice. The blend is moist, rather than dried.

https://pranachai.com


----------



## Yulia Kolomiytseva (Apr 16, 2017)

I love a good authentic chai latte!

A good friend of mine is from the beautiful sunny Goa and she makes a delicious chai latte for me when I visit - it is like some motherly love in a cup.







But I do agree with Foussongin above that a genuinely lovely chai latte means getting up at least 10 minutes earlier.

I've posted a recipe I use on my blog: https://www.eastcottandburgess.co.uk/copy-of-yunnan-vanilla-milk, but the idea is, in my personal opinion, that it is better to just buy a base tea you really like (it is likely to taste better than the powdered tea in the shop chai latte, so it will add a complexity of flavour to your drink), mixing some chai spices up and vanilla pod to store in a container and in the morning, just heating up some milk/ cream and dropping the leaves and spices in to infuse (perhaps in a muslin bag to avoid needing to strain) and adding honey to taste. This is so much more delicious, authentic and special than what you get in a shop and will have a lot less of the harmful sugar and chemical flavourings often found in shop-bought premixed chai lattes.

But I do agree this is time consuming in my opinion, so I either do this on special occasions or when I am feeling particularly motivated and optimistic!









Yulia. X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our tea bottega: www.eastcottandburgess.co.uk

A proud co-owner of my family-run artisan tea company, called the Eastcott & Burgess Tea Bottega.

Inspired by my English grandparents, their life-long, unwaning love for tea and by the beautiful countryside of Surrey county.

Our aim is to inspire and to make this world a happier place through tea.


----------



## ginagreen (Apr 25, 2017)

A cheap chai latte may be not a good chai latte, you could make it at home since it is not difficult.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I like a good one too, hard to come by one lately


----------



## yying0303 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sounds interesting,I never tried the Chai latte before. How was it?


----------

